# Oliva Connecticut Reserve Robusto Cigar Review - Excellent Construction / Fair Taste



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

The Olivia Connecticut Reserve Robusto is a solid cigar, but nothing to get to excited about. There are a lot of other mild cigars out there that h...

Read the full review here: Oliva Connecticut Reserve Robusto Cigar Review - Excellent Construction / Fair Taste


----------

